# ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery - Aug. 2010 - Niigata, Japan



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Went to visit the ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery in Niigata, Japan. Here are the first few of many pictures I took (more to follow). I tried to clean the pics up as best I could without sacrificing quality and detail. Sorry for the mediocre attempt, but nevertheless, enjoy!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery - Au!g. 2010 - Niigata, Japan*

Awesome!!

jB


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

*Re: ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery - Au!g. 2010 - Niigata, Japan*

Gimme gimme gimme. :hungry:

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery - Au!g. 2010 - Niigata, Japan*

Thank you very much!
Looking forward to new pictures.


----------



## R.Boten (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery - Au!g. 2010 - Niigata, Japan*

Awesome!!!


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

My pleasure. You're all very welcome. Here are More. Enjoy!


----------



## grshs_vny (Sep 4, 2010)

good job man


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very cool! keep em coming!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You gotta love that hydrocoytle. It's such a nice plant. Glad to see them using it.

1st px in post 6 is really interesting.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> 1st px in post 6 is really interesting.


I agree, I dont recall ever seeing anything like it...


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

nice tanks. Hard work for those guys maintaining them !


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

tcy81 said:


> nice tanks. Hard work for those guys maintaining them !


Im sure! I wanted to ask the "curator" about the maintenance regime but the language barrier was too much to communicate effectively.

I did get to have a chat with ADA's head of International Marketing though! I think he was wondering how a gaijin ended up at the ADA NA Gallery and he wanted to figure out how to get more of us over there!

Ill post more pics soon.

And FYI - I'm reserving a couple of pics to accompany the article I was asked to pen for the upcoming issue of Aquascaping World which should be out early October...so those of you who can't get enough pictures, check out the relaunch issue of ASW.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Awesome inspiration! Thanks!


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I should go over there sometime. :/ Too busy most weekends-- and it's almost a 2 hour drive. Maybe after the NA Party, after re-connecting with the ADA staff and stuff. 

Great photos! I can tell even ADA is still trying to push the boundaries in their own way.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

SO...cant figure out why flickr wont display the pictures. Instead of re-posting each and every image I'm just going to give you the link to the flickr set for the ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624774490853/


----------



## soonerpuffer (Aug 4, 2004)

wonderful tanks.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Wof wof!!


----------



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

stunning


----------

